# USBA shoot



## morganillusion2 (Jul 3, 2007)

*usba*

That is great news
but i have been hearing rumors that the usba is only going to have indoor shoots this year. I have shot the usba for the last 3 years and WE NEED OUTDOOR SHOOTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

USBA....great batch of archers right there.


Man I am ready for some 3d


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

morganillusion2 said:


> That is great news
> but i have been hearing rumors that the usba is only going to have indoor shoots this year. I have shot the usba for the last 3 years and WE NEED OUTDOOR SHOOTS!!!!!!!!!!


yes from what I hear usba is going to move away from the outdoor scene and focus on indoors.


----------



## RIP0818 (Aug 23, 2008)

The USBA INDOOR SHOTS ARE FUN BUT THE OUTDOOR SHOTS ARE A BLAST I HOPE TO SEE OUTDOOR SHOTS FROM THE USBA!!!!:shade:


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

Hope to see everyone there to kick off the USBA indoor season.:darkbeer:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

:thumbs_upI want to go!! Cant wait to shoot again!


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

:cheers:For everyone who is not familiar with our shop, our 3-D range that will be hosting the USBA shoot is a heated indoor range that is 40' wide and 50 yds long. Visit our website for pics. www.Innovative-Archery.com


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, wish I lived within driving distance.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Man Pete you are just going to have to move to Indiana!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wish I could. I am ready for a change.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am ready for a shooting buddy!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe when the wife kicks me out I can live and work in the Stab shop.:shade:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like a plan! I can make room. Of course if you lived here, I would be out playing alot and that may make me get kicked out. Then what we going to do.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

bump


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump for the new week.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

bump for a great 3-D organization :wink:


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

back up......:wink:


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

Wednesday bump


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

Come help us kick off the indoor USBA 3-D season Jan. 9 & 10 in Indiana.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

back up ^^


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

:shade: ^^


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

back up


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Do we need to call ahead to reserve a spot?? What times are you shooting Sunday?


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

emtarcher said:


> Do we need to call ahead to reserve a spot?? What times are you shooting Sunday?


Yes, Please call to reserve a spot.

Shooting times for *both* days are: 9am, 1pm, 4pm, & 7pm


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Did anyone take any photos to share?


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

asa1485 said:


> Did anyone take any photos to share?


Yes, We have lots of good pics. Hope to have posted later today.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

*Here you go !*


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

*Some more pics....*


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

*And more.....*


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

*Mooore.......*


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

*And finally......*


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

_A *huge* thanks to everyone that made our first USBA shoot a great success !!_

_Steve_


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Had a blast!!*

Everyone from St. Joe Archery had blast!! we will be there next time:smile:


----------



## 3-DArchery (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone know when the scores will be posted for this shoot.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

3-DArchery said:


> Does anyone know when the scores will be posted for this shoot.


Scores should be up sometime this week.


----------



## 3-DArchery (Dec 6, 2009)

When will the final scores be posted.


----------



## 3-DArchery (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry i didnt see your previous post it was a great shoot alot of fun i cant wait to do it again.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

3-DArchery said:


> Sorry i didnt see your previous post it was a great shoot alot of fun i cant wait to do it again.


No problem. Glad you had fun.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Scores are posted on the web site.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a good time.


----------

